
European Parliament Calls for Investigation of Secret CIA Torture Sites - etiam
https://theintercept.com/2016/06/08/european-parliament-calls-for-investigation-of-secret-cia-torture-sites/
======
rando444
_The resolution named Lithuania, Poland, Italy, and the United Kingdom_

I wonder why the left out Romania. The former president even confirmed
publicly that he allowed his country to host these sites:

[http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2015/04/romania-president-
admi...](http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2015/04/romania-president-admits-
allowing-cia-site-150427140351035.html)

~~~
secfirstmd
Also all the countries who knowingly let the rendition flights flt through
them, including the UK and Ireland

